# Beware scammer on preloved



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

Ok so i was trailing the ads on preloved and came across an adoption ad for a pomeranian, seemed genuine to start with.

I got an email back asking for a few details about myself and my family. Always wary i made sure i gave enough info without personal details.

This is the email i got back, now to be fair i dont know for certain its a scam but just read it and judge for yourselves.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------


Hello here,

I am more than happy that all in your home is fully committed with the
adoption of a new pet .I just found out that you can be the best parent to joy and for that matter i decided to get her delivered at your resident when you are very ready to receive her I will arrange for an urgent home delivery of joy tomorrow
so if You are okay with this,then what you should is to provide
your address so i can take Joy to the delivery service
and book an urgent delivery to your home i will personally follow up all procedures for the delivery before i ask the agents to get in contact with you, you will know the departure and the arrival time of your new puppy.the transportation and adoption fee will cost you just? ｣130
these is the information that i will need for the delivery,

Your Full Names........,State.........,City........,Home Address..........,Phone Number...........and city Postcode............

I will advise you change joys diet from commercial-brand fare to real food.The fresh food you buy at the market for yourself is the food you should give your pet,
too."i feed my puppy with Fresh food. Fresh chicken and turkey
and beef. Fresh raw vegetables and fruits. Fresh brown rice and
oatmeal. Fresh yogurt,eggs, and cottage cheese,they do not shed. As told you i am very much busy can can only get go this puppy through a delivery service where it will be checked up by the service and i do have to pay just not thing for that, likewise they can also provide some necessary documents for the puppy before leaving to its destination.

So as soon as i have your details,i will be taking Joy to the delivery services tomorrow morning for registrations and for urgent delivery to your home.when i will be done with the registrations and the bookings,the delivery services will call you and also send you a confirmation e-mail on the delivery process of Joy on how she will be arriving your home and also on how you will be making the payments to them directly o.k.

You will be making the payment first before the delivery services can proceed with the delivery of joy to your home o.k.

Please the little money i charged is just to fix up some missing papers and also trans portion fee.If we do get joy delivered to you by a delivery agency they will issue a resident permit likewise an insurance certificate which will cost just ｣80 and the delivery fee just ｣50 making it ｣130 okay but if you will come for pick up then you will spend close to ｣450 to fix these papers okay and if i come to deliver her to your home then i have to spend that too because the UK PET CONTROL will have to check her before i take her to you and same if you do come for her, but the delivery service are already recognized for pet transportation and have been giving the permition to issue all pets documents okay.So paying just ｣130 her and her documents is very moderate. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

I emailed them back telling them i was no longer interested.
Just goes to show if it sounds to good to be true, it probably is.

I have tried to find the ad to paste on here but cannot.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Funnily enough i had an email like this today, i knew it was scam as no one give ped dogs away for free on the internet (to family and friends yes)when they know they can get £££ for them, this is my email, it had me in stitches.....

*Hello Dear,
Thanks so much for the mail and interest regarding the puppies we have ..
We have one male and one female puppies now available and they are 12
weeks old, they have very good temperament with kids and other
pets,very playful love to play around with toys and kids,they are
health guaranteed and KC registered......they are up to date on all
their shots and dewormings and they will be coming along side with
their health papers and vet records........ First i wish to let you
know that we are given
these puppies out because my mum just died. She is located in Isle Of Man
and all of us are there now ..She was the owner of this cute little
babies. Since she is now late , We can't keep the puppies here in such
condition because each time we see them , we keep thinking of her .So
we want to given them out to a lovely and caring home ,where they can
be treated as such and keep us up dated on monthly progress.These
puppies will be coming from Isle Of Man. But if you would be able to come
over here for the pick up ,we shall be very great full, but if you
can't come , we can make arrangements for home delivery service and
they will get the puppy delivered at your doorstep.Below are just some
few question we asked.

Where are you located?
Do you have any kids ?
Have you ever own a pet before ?
Why are you interested on this breed?
How soon do you need the puppies over?
Which sex are you interested on?

Sorry for all the question , but we just want to be sure that the puppies are
going to the right home and they will be having all the love and
attention they need .We are given them out for £180 just for the
delivery and that's all If still interested , contact us back for more
details of the puppies  07024017333 we can arrange for the delivery first thing tomorrow morning. just ring us now so that we can arrange for the delivery.
and pictures
Best Regards.
*


I do wonder if people actually send the money? and wait in for a pup to be delivered?? hmmmm, i do hope not :bash:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I would have emailed back saying it was ok as you dont need delivery and have a friend to pick the dog up for you. Most definately a scam:bash:
You should contact Preloved and tell them but maybe someone has beat you to it which is why you can no longer find the advert


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> I would have emailed back saying it was ok as you dont need delivery and have a friend to pick the dog up for you. Most definately a scam:bash:
> You should contact Preloved and tell them but maybe someone has beat you to it which is why you can no longer find the advert


 
I have just replied to mine saying wow thats great, i have family there, il get a veiwing arranged for tommorow, what times good for you :lol2:


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

OOh let us know how that goes :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I did this a few years ago then got silly emails saying the pup had to be shipped:lol2:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

QUICK REPLY :lol2:

*Hello and thanks for the email.we can't accept that because it will sound funny coming to our home because we are planning for our mum funeral and we have to give her the last respect rather than accepting people come to our home at this moment to view the puppies.
we can only arrange for a home delivery for the puppies to be delivered over to your home first thing tomorrow morning.
please ring us if interested
07024017333
thanks
waiting*

:lol2:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

sophs87 said:


> *First i wish to let you*
> *know that we are given*
> *these puppies out because my mum just died. She is located in Isle Of Man*
> *and all of us are there now ..She was the owner of this cute little*
> *babies. Since she is now late *


She is an ex mother. She has ceased to be. Bereft of life, she rests in peace. She has joined the choir eternal. :lol2:

<She's not dead, she's pinin' for the Fjords!>


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

sophs87 said:


> Funnily enough i had an email like this today, i knew it was scam as no one give ped dogs away for free on the internet (to family and friends yes)when they know they can get £££ for them, this is my email, it had me in stitches.....
> 
> 
> 
> I just put the telephone number on this scam into google and came up with a forum with a tonne of scams like it and a complaints line for phone services, sounds like they've been at it all over the place. Unfortunately a lot of people fall for it. :bash:


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

sophs87 said:


> QUICK REPLY :lol2:
> 
> *Hello and thanks for the email.we can't accept that because it will sound funny coming to our home because we are planning for our mum funeral and we have to give her the last respect rather than accepting people come to our home at this moment to view the puppies.*
> *we can only arrange for a home delivery for the puppies to be delivered over to your home first thing tomorrow morning.*
> ...


 
No that doesn't sound suss at all!! :lol2:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

*we can only have the puppies delivered over to your home.
ring us now 07024017333*

I said ok, well let me know the courier you plan to use and send me a link to their website please :lol2:

Good fun, sat here with a spritzer making the scammer think they are going to get £150 send to their bank account in india :lol2:


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

So why couldn't they wait til after the funeral to home the pups. They didn't think that one through did they:lol2:


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

Wish id though of doing that before telling them to shove it. Could have done with some fun:whistling2:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

:lol2: No obviously not!!

Not so fast a reply this time, there probly googling couriers :bash:


----------



## BeckyLou (Jul 1, 2009)

sophs87 said:


> *But if you would be able to come **over here for the pick up ,we shall be very great full*





sophs87 said:


> *we can't accept that because it will sound funny coming to our home because we are planning for our mum funeral and we have to give her the last respect rather than accepting people come to our home at this moment to view the puppies.*


Changed their mind quickly :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I never knew The Isle of Man was in Cameroon :whistling2:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

:lol2: :lol2: :lol2:

They havnt replied yet.....


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Hehe, i did this once with an African Grey, i went along with it for days until i said we'd come collect it after all, but if would have to be the weekend as my husband was working until then, as police inspectors had to work all hours.....funnily enough they didn't get back to me :whistling2:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

spirit975 said:


> Hehe, i did this once with an African Grey, i went along with it for days until i said we'd come collect it after all, but if would have to be the weekend as my husband was working until then, as police inspectors had to work all hours.....funnily enough they didn't get back to me :whistling2:


 
:lol2: Good one :2thumb:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

when i was hunting around for my bichon i had SOO many people message me back with emails like this to the point i think the websites were probally getting fed up with me reporting people ^_^


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Say you'd rather arrange your own courier, and ask for their address and home (not mobile) phone number.


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

My 14yr old daughter nearly fell for this last year when we was looking to get a dog! but i was having none of it when i read the emails sussed it straight away and they all seem to say "OKAY" quite alot in their replys!

I decided to trick them a little, as the ad said they were in manchester and when they replyed to me they said they had just recently moved to the isle of man due to starting a new job and they will arrange delivery that will cost me £120. I replyed back and said oh thats great as I have family in the isle of man and they will happily pick the dog up for me! low and behold that was the last I heard from them!!

Soooooo dodgy!!


----------



## lottus321 (Oct 16, 2007)

I know an idiot who fell for this and paid the money, they then sent another email saying the pup had been given to the shipping agent but they had refused to transport him without further vacinations which would cost another £250.

He also paid this.......

after a few weeks he accepted that his pup was not real.


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

I've seen some lately where the scammer is soooo dim, they don't even realise the breed of dog they're selling is called something different in the UK, and advertised puppies treated for heartworm... yeah right - we don't have issues with that here, it's an American problem.

Loads and loads of them about at the moment. I'm still waiting for a response to one I emailed a few days ago, they must be so desperate to home these puppies...lol Price was already a third of the usual going rate!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temeraire said:


> I've seen some lately where the scammer is soooo dim, they don't even realise the breed of dog they're selling is called something different in the UK, and advertised puppies treated for heartworm... yeah right - we don't have issues with that here, it's an American problem.
> 
> Loads and loads of them about at the moment. I'm still waiting for a response to one I emailed a few days ago, they must be so desperate to home these puppies...lol Price was already a third of the usual going rate!!


 
And they usually say potty trained too instead of house trained


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> And they usually say potty trained too instead of house trained


Yep - you got it! :thumb:

Hmmm..... Now that would be very good information for a Sticky... or even posting such information on these sales forums to alert people....
It's only people with experience that can see these little clues & indicators. I might have a think about it and write some kind of 'template' warning advice on this for posting on these places, if anyone wanted to take the time & trouble to do so.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

I have had no reply :lol2: I had the money ready and everything :lol2:


The funnier thing is, they advertise tea cup yorkies and the picture is a westie :lol2:

There is loads about!! :bash:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

lottus321 said:


> I know an idiot who fell for this and paid the money, they then sent another email saying the pup had been given to the shipping agent but they had refused to transport him without further vacinations which would cost another £250.
> 
> He also paid this.......
> 
> after a few weeks he accepted that his pup was not real.


 

:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

hahahahaha we where getting a free capuchin monkey in "dypers" and eating human food and wearing shoes....

a free englis bulldog freee procker free hog free everything of this one site i have yet to visit again i think ill look for a free £50 LOL xx


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

temeraire said:


> I......I'm still waiting for a response to one I emailed a few days ago, they must be so desperate to home these puppies...lol Price was already a third of the usual going rate!!


Well today I had a response by email... and I am still sure it's a scam, but wow, they are getting clever. A lot of people wouldn't have spotted a few very subtle indicators. Read this and see what you think:

_Greetings,
Thanks so much for the mail and your interest in regards to my puppies.I have two beautiful puppies ,a male and a female available now they are 11 weeks old, they have very good temperament with kids and other house hold pets.They are health guaranteed and KC registered.they are update in all shots and they will be coming along side with their health papers and vet records as well and their feeding hand book. First i which to let you know that I am given these puppies out because i cannot corp in breeding the puppies any more now that i found my new job ,the litter of these puppies were 6 but i have already given four of the puppies out for adoption and now there are just two remaining.Before i give any of the puppies out i always ensure that they are going to a home that is eligible to take very good care of them and give them the love and care that i want for them ,all i want for the puppies is to be in good health and always happy. Like i said i want these puppies to go to a home that will treat them with lots of love and care and also keep me update on monthly progress by sending me
pictures of the puppies in the new environment just the way the other
owners are now doing . Please to begin i will like to ask you some
questions ok.
Have you ever own a pet before:
Do you have any kids ?
Have your ever own this breed of puppy before?
Why are you interested on this breed?
Do you want to adopt one or both?
what sex are you interested in taking?
How soon do you need the puppies over?
Where are you located?
Do your kids love the coming of these puppies?
Sorry for all the question , but i just want to be sure that the puppies are going to the right home and they will be having all the love and attention they need .Like i earlier said i am given them for free adoption so that is the reason for all those questions ok.please get back to me with the answers.waiting for your kind responds.​_
What do you think.... is it getting harder for genuine people to spot the scammers?


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

I knew it was a scammer as soon as i read *'Greetings'*



It may as well say helloooo maaam you have won 1,000,000,000 i just need you bank account details..... :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sophs87 said:


> I knew it was a scammer as soon as i read *'Greetings'*
> 
> 
> 
> It may as well say helloooo maaam you have won 1,000,000,000 i just need you bank account details..... :lol2:


ya can give them me if you like :2thumb::lol2::lol2::lol2:

these scammers are creeping up allover 

i had a friend fall for it last year around xmas time wanting a husky pup they scammed £650 out of her before she clicked on that she was being scammed


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

You can see how innocent people could fall for it tho'..... The guy emailing me was (allegedly) called Bob Snell.

No mention of breed.... no mention of seeing pups first.... but a novice wouldn't know.... and the questions about dog ownership/breed experience are a bit more smart than other scammers I've 'played with' lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temeraire said:


> You can see how innocent people could fall for it tho'..... The guy emailing me was (allegedly) called Bob Snell.
> 
> No mention of breed.... no mention of seeing pups first.... but a novice wouldn't know.... and the questions about dog ownership/breed experience are a bit more smart than other scammers I've 'played with' lol


 
yeah they are definately getting smarter thats a fact


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Its a shame so many people get scammed, They will get more clever like all fraudsters do, to keep up with people becoming smart to them ect ect.
But there is sadly always someone who is ready to be scammed by not knowing the rigmoral of buying a pup 

I look out for pics that look like theyve made too much effort for example red velvet backgrounds...
Ads that dont include the parents KC names and champions in pedigree plus personal details
Messages with american terms used
Not being able to go to their house to veiw pups mum and dad
Them placing an ad say 11/3/09, you messaging them on the 12th and theyve moved to wales :bash: so can only ship pup!!
And any one who offers £130 next day delivery on a dog :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I think the wording of the adverts give them away but unless you know what you are looking at it would be so easy to fall for it.
When I was looking for a Sphynx it was a minefield as there were so many scammers


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> I think the wording of the adverts give them away but unless you know what you are looking at it would be so easy to fall for it.
> When I was looking for a Sphynx it was a minefield as there were so many scammers


 

They are everywere, its really quite sad!


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

I've cheerfully mailed him back, let's see, shall we?
Like I said before, a sticky (or some kind of warning posted to sites like that, which can be backed up by records of email traffic) might go a way to alert people. You don't _have_ to be a sucker these days, which I find very sad. They've become predators... and are getting sharper by the minute. I guess in one way, it will ultimately depend on more knowledgeable people taking the time to scan these sites and reporting them.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

to be fair, it's mad thinking that someone would send money for a dog that they know nothing about and never seen (regardless of pictures) to just whip out their cards and send money over :O

i've heard of people actually getting very very poorly dogs getting sent to them instead of the 'healthy playful pups' the people are expecting 

It's awful, there should be more warnings around!!!! :devil:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Bradders100 said:


> to be fair, it's mad thinking that someone would send money for a dog that they know nothing about and never seen (regardless of pictures) to just whip out their cards and send money over :O
> 
> i've heard of people actually getting very very poorly dogs getting sent to them instead of the 'healthy playful pups' the people are expecting
> 
> It's awful, there should be more warnings around!!!! :devil:


Most people get nothing as there is actually no animal for sale


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey guys, so i have just recieved an email from a member called coolbop, saying he works for preloved......

*This is a message from coolbop at Reptile Forums UK ( Reptile Forums UK - Care, Pictures, Classifieds & More ). The Reptile Forums UK owners cannot accept any responsibility for the contents of the email.

To email coolbop, you can use this online form:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=44908

OR, by email:
mailto:[email protected]

This is the message:

Hello Ditzychick,

I hope you don't mind me contacting you.

I noticed you posted a message regarding a scam on Preloved. I work for Preloved and I'd be really keen to look into this as soon as possible.

I couldn't find an advert matching your description on the site and I also couldn't find an account on Preloved with the username ditzychick. I wonder if you would mind letting me know your email address, either by replying to this email or sending it to us at Preloved | Free Photo ads in UK and Ireland

This will allow us to find your account and trace which advert it was you responded to.

Many thanks
Ian Buzer*


this was my response


*Hi, regarding the preloved scam, no offence but as you can imagine im a little wary about sending out my details especially as you are a very new member. I am a regular visitor to this site so you can send messages via here. As for the preloved scam, i presume the ad was removed as i could not locate it after i contacted the people responsible. If you work for preloved as you say, im sure you could check the archive, the ad was for a pomeranian puppy for adoption, i cant imagine there would be that many, so should be fairly easy to find. If you do find the ad copy and paste and send via a message and i can confirm, i can not remeber all details as it was like many ive seen, no reasons for the adoption just someone saying they wanted a home for their pet. Hope this helps*


Am i right to be wary??:blush:

Im sure coolbop is following this thread and i apologise if hes legit.
Gosh stating to feel paranoid now :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ditzychick said:


> Hey guys, so i have just recieved an email from a member called coolbop, saying he works for preloved......
> 
> *This is a message from coolbop at Reptile Forums UK ( Reptile Forums UK - Care, Pictures, Classifieds & More ). The Reptile Forums UK owners cannot accept any responsibility for the contents of the email.*
> 
> ...


 
He is legit as I have reported a couple of people from Preloved and it was Ian who dealt with it


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

I know this may sound a tad mean - but the spelling and grammar usually ring alarm bells for me. The odd mistake here and there i dont usually take a 2nd look at, but when text looks like its been typed into an 'online translator' than you kind of worry about where the person is situated.

Anyone who asks for money before they will let you view anything is to deemed as suspicious imo (unless you know for a fact they are a reputable breeder and are abroad!!)...


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> He is legit as I have reported a couple of people from Preloved and it was Ian who dealt with it


 
Ian has now contacted me via preloved, and is now looking into it no doubt these people have already changed their email address now but at least someones doing something.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ditzychick said:


> Ian has now contacted me via preloved, and is now looking into it no doubt these people have already changed their email address now but at least someones doing something.


 

When I complained Ian was very efficiant at reomoving the ads and giving me updates:notworthy:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I feel very sorry for anyone who's been scammed, and not meaning to sound mean, but if they think nothing of having a dog delivered, I wonder how much is their own fault for not going through the "inconvenience" of going to meet a breeder and meet the parents etc.

I mean, if I wanted a specific pup, I probably wouldn't be looking in the free ads first of all, I'd be checking out local breeders and rescues. I'd be emailing them, phoning, going to visit - not leaving it to them to sort out.

If someone sits at home and think "this dog's being delivered, I dont even have to leave my sofa to order in a dog now, how fab is that?", then perhaps they are as much to blame as the scammers.


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

Ok guys feel a little bit of a plonker but the scam ad was on gumtree, not preloved. Really living up to the name ditzychick :blush:

Anyhow, within literally 3 minutes of reporting the ad it was taken off the site. The good thing is Ian, the guy from PL dealing with my idiocy has kept all contact details from the scammers in case they try on that site.

No doubt it will hinder them much but at least now that ads gone, tho there are a couple of other suss ads on gumtree....:whistling2:


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

I wouldnt buy a dog unless i saw it first,i always check the animal before i pay,unless the website is very popular and looks real enough to me ect.
Thats crazy,id laugh if the police went to thier door and had them for it.


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

.D.o.m.i.n.o. said:


> I wouldnt buy a dog unless i saw it first,i always check the animal before i pay,unless the website is very popular and looks real enough to me ect.
> Thats crazy,id laugh if the police went to thier door and had them for it.


 
Same here though i dont think i would ever have a dog delivered to me. The same goes for seeing the mum with the pups i've heard of a few people going to view pups and the mum has been "at a friends". More than likely a stolen pup or litter. I do find it amazing that some people fall so easily for these scams, either to trustworthy or desperate for a dog to see through it i guess. 
Me, i'm to cynical :lol2:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> I feel very sorry for anyone who's been scammed, and not meaning to sound mean, but if they think nothing of having a dog delivered, I wonder how much is their own fault for not going through the "inconvenience" of going to meet a breeder and meet the parents etc.
> 
> I mean, if I wanted a specific pup, I probably wouldn't be looking in the free ads first of all, I'd be checking out local breeders and rescues. I'd be emailing them, phoning, going to visit - not leaving it to them to sort out.
> 
> If someone sits at home and think "this dog's being delivered, I dont even have to leave my sofa to order in a dog now, how fab is that?", then perhaps they are as much to blame as the scammers.


 
But most have had small mammals delivered, lizards, snakes ect, dont see why by getting a courier for a dog that its their own fault?
People import dogs theyve never seen from america ect all the time.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

That's very different though - in the case of importing animals from known breeders overseas, you would have recommendations, perhaps met them at shows when they've come over, etc. You dont import a dog based on information posted in the free ads!

As for small animals - again, you'd go via known people - eg I've had rats come from further afield by "rat train" (other rat owners doing transport runs or via shows) but those people are known breeders/rescuers that have a good reputation and are well known in the fancy. I would never see a rat in the free ads then enquire about it to be told that I cant collect but could send £200 for delivery, and say "ok then" with no idea of who they were or their reputation etc.


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

With the recession, I've found some reputable breeders whom I would never have thought would advertise that way, on the free-ads lately. I have a bit of an obsession with looking at them anyway, out of curiosity and probably boredom.... doesn't hurt I reckon and I've been able to report inaccurate/misleading/dodgy ones etc.

"My" scammer has emailed me again seeming very keen and also very decent. I'll stand by what I said before, that if you were a novice you'd be totally taken in. He's invited me up to Dundee to view the puppies (oh yeah, considering the ad said they were in Surrey). But even so it's only my innate suspicion that makes me doubt him; many _many_ people wouldn't know any different and would go along with it, so far. No demands for money yet.... building up a rapport.... So I'm more than interested to see how far these people will go to make a few bob.


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

*Scammer - here we go*

Received today:

_Re: Adorable ***** puppiesMonday, 14 December, 2009 7:31
From: "Bob Snells" <[email protected]>
Hello,
Good Morning ,i just want to let you know that it is ok for you to come up to my house for the pick up of the puppy i understand it is quite a distance that was my reason for letting you know that we can make things easy by using a pet delivery service so if you think that it will cost you too much to come up here then just send you home registration details as on the previous mail that i sent to you so that the puppy can be registered at the delivery company ok.
regards​_
My response: 
_Re: Adorable ***** puppiesTuesday, 15 December, 2009 0:15
To: "Bob Snells" <[email protected]>
Hello Bob,
many thanks for your reply.

Well as it turns out, because I originally thought your puppies were in Surrey (and now they seem to be in Dundee!!!!!!!! really really not healthy for them to be moved around to that degree... unles they have telported magically?) I have made a lot of enquiries.

I wouldn't advertise on these sites any more if I were you - people can see through most scams these days and ***** are a bad breed to try to scam ppl with!!!!!!!!!!

Don't worry, the ***** breed fraternity in the UK (it's very close and very small) is now forewarned.

Why not earn your money legally?_​----

Oops I seem to have forgotten to add - _Now Bog Off and Die you stupid twunt_


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

:lol2: Brilliant i love your reply. I found another 3 scammers last night on gumtree and have reported them but i did email these people as if i was interested, and their email addresses have been forwarded to ian at preloved. I recieved two emails back this morning with exactaly the same content from two differnet people, im playing along this time, but being very careful about details i send. They have also sent a zip folder with each email but im reluctant to open them. The word *Virus* is shouting at me for some reason. 

if anyone else wants to play pm me and i will give details :2thumb:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Its good that all these ads are being brought to peoples' attention.

It really is down to the original wording of the adverts - poor English, odd phrases and grammar, overfamiliarity and being too friendly are the obvious giveaways. 

You are right to be wary - scammers are clever and trade on catching you "off guard".


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

One of the scammers ive emailed says they have now moved to dundee, sounds familiar, so i did what one of you guys did and said i have family close they could view for me they pay them, they are playing along as the very impatient person has said 8.30 tonight, i asked for tomorrow as this is short notice, they gave me an address that seems legit but no doubt they googled for it. Just waiting for the reply ......


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

temeraire said:


> Received today:
> 
> _
> Re: Adorable ***** puppiesMonday, 14 December, 2009 7:31​__From: "Bob Snells" <[email protected]>_
> ...


 
Great reply :notworthy:


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

Finally i have my response

*Dear am so sorry i will be living to Belfast first thing tomorrow
morning and i don't know when i will come back.They are so many people
who are willing to give this puppies a lovely and caring home but i
think that you are going to give them a very lovely and caring home.

So if you are ready now i can get the puppies register for home
delivery to your there at your home,i mean both puppies and you will
only pay just the £125 okay.Money is not my problem okay,I can't
allow the puppies here at my home because i will be living tomorrow to
Belfast and they will be know one at home to take care of them.

So if that is okay by you do get back to me now with your full
delivery details in other for me to get the puppies register and as
soon as that is done they will contact you on the arriving time and
also on how to do the payment of £125 noting more.

**
Waiting to read from you now*


My god the grammer :banghead:


my response


*That is unfortunate indeed. I really would have preferred to have them seen by a family member or myself.*
*What delivery service were you thinking of using? If you can give me their details i can pay them directly, surely that would save you the hassle. *


their response

*Dear thanks for the mail,i will be using Animal Transportation
Service.Here is they web page
( Animal-transportation-service's Website ) The reason why am
using they service is because i have once use they service before and
i think the are the best in the world of animal transportation.

So i will also need your full delivery details because they can not
accept your payment when the puppies are not register for home
delivery okay.Delivery details like

Full Names.....................
State.............................
City....................................
House Address ......................
Phone Numbers.............................
Post Code......................................


Waiting to read from you soonest*

my *yawn* response


*Ok I'm bored now, this was fun to start but we both know your a scammer, i cant be bothered to play along any more .I know you dont have any intention of sending me a puppy, you just want my money, But as you may now have guessed you are not getting a penny. You have more than likely tricked enough innocent people out of theirs. To take advantage of someone like that you should be ashamed of yourselves. *


and them

*Okay who are you calling scam?do you know i am? be very careful or
else i will place charging on you*

me again

* 

Yes i know you are a scammer, all your details are the same as every other scammer . 
you will place charging on me? I take it you are not English because this make absolutely no sense.
You can not do anything to me im afraid. Are you even from this country?
People are being alerted to these scams and i have alerted the police. Though the address you gave i doubt is your own you probably googled it didn't you.


*
now awaiting their reply, sorry for the long post guys just thought you would like to know how far they go


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Well done - the grammar, again, gave it away!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2: love it


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

incidentally, if anyone clicked on the animal transporter website, did they notice the photos of happy friendly staff standing in from=nt of a hoarding advertising Par Air worldwide hsipping company, complete with th9s company's correct phone number and address etc? I did and have contacted par air to let them know. They say these scammers keep using their photos and police ar notified and they keep getting the sites taken off. They are always hosted by web hosting sites and this one is moogo.com who are about to be notified by par air of this scammer. 
All that can be done is that web hosting sites and classified sites keep getting informed of scammers. However, if someone is daft enough to send money off to a complete stranger on nothing more than a promise of getting a puppy for a frawction of it's value, then there is no way to protect against self inflicted loss of money by way of their own stupidity. I'm afraid I have little sympathy for anyone who loses money. To me it's no different to having a home full of valuable things, then going out for the day and leaving your doors and windows wide open, then coming home and crying and gnashing your teeth saying "poor me poor me, nasty people have taken my things. It oughtn't to be allowed"!


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

Why thank you *takes a bow*
Funnily enough they never emailed me back after that :lol2:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i agree with fenwoman. i honestly don't understand why people would send money to a perfect stranger in the hope of having a puppy delivered the next morning. it's wrong on so many levels.


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

how can you see scammer? i dont actually understand how to detect that. hey, cant we make the deliveries better, like after the sender put the animals in the delivery, the delivery contact the buyer that the thing has been put in them, and then the buyer sends the money to the seller/sender. then the delivery sends the thing to the buyer. isnt that good? it cant be faked cant it?


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

Are you serious? For one, a responsible person, one that is not after a cheap dog that they dont have to bother to pick up, would want to view the dog beforehand so they can see the mother, you can tell a lot from the mother ie temprement plus a lot of these dogs are being sold as pedigree, many first cross breeds can look just like a pedigree if you dont see the mother how would you know or sure, papers have been forged before. Secondly, there are many thefts involving a litter of pups being stolen and sold on. 

Also have a read of my "coversation" on page 6 with a scammer and then tell me you really dont see it.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

teiryklav said:


> how can you see scammer? i dont actually understand how to detect that. hey, cant we make the deliveries better, like after the sender put the animals in the delivery, the delivery contact the buyer that the thing has been put in them, and then the buyer sends the money to the seller/sender. then the delivery sends the thing to the buyer. isnt that good? it cant be faked cant it?


 
Surely this is a joke:gasp:


----------



## eyeofthedragon (Dec 19, 2009)

when i was looking for my pup, i encountered 5 scams, all saying the isle of men.....lots of scammers up there...


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Surely this is a joke:gasp:


perhaps this is a scammer looking for hints and tips on how to fool folks :whistling2:


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

eyeofthedragon said:


> when i was looking for my pup, i encountered 5 scams, all saying the isle of men.....lots of scammers up
> there...


 
I dont think they are actually there, they just figure its a long way for anybody to bother travelling to so why not have the dog delivered. 




Shell195 said:


> Surely this is a joke:gasp:


:lol2: My thoughts exactaly



fenwoman said:


> perhaps this is a scammer looking for hints and tips on how to fool folks :whistling2:


 
Great minds and all that. Thats why i didn't say what pointed it to a scam, i figured any idiot would be able to spot them. No offence to op btw. (only if you are not scammer:lol2:, otherwise all offence intended.)


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Surely this is a joke:gasp:


what joke?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

teiryklav said:


> what joke?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not have scammers in your country ???


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

do have some but the method i said proved worked here. why is my method joking?


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

teiryklav said:


> do have some but the method i said proved worked here. why is my method joking?


 
You are being asked if you are joking because it is very obvious, to most people anyway, that the examples that have been put on this thread are from scammers, if you can not see it then theres just no help you. Even if its not so obvious then no person in their right mind would buy a dog they haven't seen and pay money for it to be delivered. The dog may not exist, if it does who knows what condition it would be in. It is irresponsible, and idiotic to trust these ads sorry but anyone that does go for these ads is asking for trouble really.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

ditzychick said:


> You are being asked if you are joking because it is very obvious, to most people anyway, that the examples that have been put on this thread are from scammers, if you can not see it then theres just no help you. Even if its not so obvious then no person in their right mind would buy a dog they haven't seen and pay money for it to be delivered. The dog may not exist, if it does who knows what condition it would be in. It is irresponsible, and idiotic to trust these ads sorry but anyone that does go for these ads is asking for trouble really.


I think that the reason nobody explained to him how we knew it was a scammer was because there was a good chance the poster was a scammer himself. By not explaining, it meant we weren't giving him ideas as to how to get around things.The scammers have no idea that people really do want to see a pup first and many more things besides. If someone on here goes and explains how and why we know someone is scammer, it'll be helping scammers. Don't explain anything to them.


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> I think that the reason nobody explained to him how we knew it was a scammer was because there was a good chance the poster was a scammer himself. By not explaining, it meant we weren't giving him ideas as to how to get around things.The scammers have no idea that people really do want to see a pup first and many more things besides. If someone on here goes and explains how and why we know someone is scammer, it'll be helping scammers. Don't explain anything to them.


 

Precisely why i was only going over what others had already said, but on the offchance is was someone with a naive perspective on life i posted.


----------

